# Clausing Model 111 Lathe



## toosix (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi Everyone, I got a Clausing Model 111 Lathe. This is my first lathe and I am very new to machining in general. Had a few months of lathe work in school 20 something years ago. Bob G suggested I put the repairs I do on the forum. So I will post some photo's etc as I go along. I got the lathe for a good price by South African standards and it works well enough. I have turned a few spinning tops for the kids so far. Over the weekend I realized the gear train on the side of the lathe that drives the quick change gear box from the spindle had a quick fix. So I now need to rebuild most of the gear train. The guys from Clausing have been very helpful with some drawings. Obviously they can't send drawings for the parts they still have in stock but to get it here is going to cost almost as much as buying another lathe. Luckily they sent me a drawing for the 75 tooth gear and the quick change quadrant. From those drawings I know that the gears need to be 16 pitch and 14 1/2 PA. I have a local company that will be cutting the gears and quick change quadrant. So hopefully I will be able to get everything I need.

Another problem I encountered was that the clutch pusher slip ring broke, got those drawings as well which willalso be made for me. 

I would like to know if mild steel EN8 will be ok to use for the slip ring and quick change quadrant?

What would be a good steel to use for the gears? I see the drawings say cast iron but I know it is very brittle so I thought of using EN8 mild steel as well. 

The last problem I have with it is that there is about 39 thou runout on the three jaw chuck. It seems to be the original and I also did not get a backplate so I need to get that done as well. I did bore out the jaws and it did improve it a bit but the the front thread of the number 3 jaw is broken off. It seems as though they did try and fix it but it did not hold up. 

My grandfather was a fitter and turner. I got a Mitutoyo Vernier and micro meter that was his. He passed away a few years ago and my dad kept his tools in a box in the garage for which I am very grateful after finding those tools. I am an accountant but I must have inherited the love of working with steel from him. I also do some blacksmithing but since I got the Lathe I was working with it every chance I got. 

I read thru some of the threads and I can see, and Bob also pointed this out, that there is a lot of knowledge that you guys have and I look forward to your input and to share my experience with the lathe.


----------



## toosix (Sep 14, 2021)

This is a picture of what the gear train currently looks like. They put in a 82 and 65 tooth gear. I used an online gear simulator and with he proper setup you get either 0.1 or 0.8 rpm on the last gear driving the gear box and with this setup the rpm is 0.24 which is not close to any of the proper setup rpm's.


----------



## toosix (Sep 14, 2021)

I forgot to add that the power feed works well on both the cross slide feed as well as the carriage feed.


----------



## WEL0058 (Sep 14, 2021)

Stefan,

Thanks for the photo - nice job making the lathe functionable.

The Clausing MK 3 was renumber as Clausing 4800 lathe after Atlas bought them.  Attached the 4800 manual to help you get started.  Page #15 has the diagram you where asking for.

When talking with Clausing, did they tell you when the lathe was sold and to whom?   Nice to know some history of piece of equipment.

Bob G.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 14, 2021)

Mild steel should be ok for the change gears. There isn't much of a load on them. In fact the Atlas lathe used zmack ,a zinc alloy for the change gears.


----------



## toosix (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks Bob. O got a different manual from them but it does not show that diagram. This will help a lot. 

Thanks Nutfarmer. Will save a bit of money doing them in mild steel. Currently steel prices are mad.


----------



## toosix (Sep 15, 2021)

E-mailed Clausing today to ask for the details of when and to who the Lathe was sold. Unfortunately no reply from them. Think they might be tired of my emails. Will update if I receive an answer from them.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 15, 2021)

If you don't hear from them in a day or two, try calling them @ 800-323-0972 or 800-535-6553.  When you finally get the Operator on the line, ask for Tech Support on an old Clausing lathe.  Unfortunately, they probably don't have any records on machines that old.  'they don't have any of the Atlas records from that period.  All that they can tell you will probably be that all of their old production records were lost in one or more of the many company moves during the latter part of the last century.  That's what you will get in response to any historical questions about the Atlas machines.

They do still stock some parts for the later Atlas machines and may still have some stock of the Clausing parts.  If they no longer stock a part, they may have either a TIF or a PDF scan of the factory drawing which they will usually email to you.  If they still have it in stock, they naturally will not send you the drawing.  Also, prices are based on what the part cost them, not in most cases what's shown on some vintage price list.


----------



## WEL0058 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Robert - When I called Clausing ten years ago to get a split nut, I talked to Tom McNett In Techanical Service. Was wondering if my dad’s lathe may be a war lathe.  Gave him my serial# from the lathe bed and he emailed back a day later the lathe was a model 102 shipped in Nov 1946 to Industrial Electrical.  

By the way thank you for all the work you have done uploading manuals in the Download section.

Bob G.


----------



## toosix (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, Clausing came back to me toay. These are the details:

E.D. ALLMENDINGER INC.

Shipped to them:

July 8th 1948


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 18, 2021)

OK.  Then they must still have the Clausing production records.  Too bad that they kept them but trashed the Atlas ones.


----------

